# Saddleback Health & Fitness Seminar - Infomercial for Sustainable Development



## BJClark (Jan 21, 2011)

A friend of mine posted this link concerning a seminar held at Sattleback Church..
the pondering done here is by one woman who went to the seminar..

Ponderings From Patmos: Saddleback Health & Fitness Seminar - Infomercial for Sustainable Development

I don't know who Dr. Amen is, but was one of the speakers, and apparently an advocate of a particular type of meditation..something I noted was the NAME of the meditation..put the letters together and it's Satan...hmmmm 

I imagine many who were at this weekend seminar won't even 'see' this..



> Dr. Amen has been an advocate of "Sa Ta Na Ma" meditation.



Kirtin Kriya: Sa Ta Na Ma Meditation | Richard E. Ward


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 21, 2011)

Forget the acronym, it's repackaged eastern mysticism & meditation no matter how you slice it.


----------



## BJClark (Jan 21, 2011)

I agree Rich, but many are not aware..I noticed on the woman's blog, she noted 



> TRUE TRUTH:
> 2 Timothy 4:3-4
> "For the time will come when they will not endure sound doctrine; but after their own lusts shall they heap to themselves teachers, having itching ears;
> And they shall turn away their ears from the truth, and shall be turned unto fables."
> ...



You can download the Questionnaire at this link.. 

The Daniel Plan Kick-off Event


----------



## MarieP (Jan 21, 2011)

Fred Butler posted an excellent response to this over on his blog:

Hip and Thigh: Jumping the Theological Shark

SWEDENBORGIANISM??????????


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 21, 2011)

It kind of reminds me of when Jordan Rubin pushed "The Maker's Diet" a few years ago. He actually had the nerve to say, on TBN, "God wrote this book".


----------

